

Google+ Hacker News Shared Circle - barlo
https://plus.google.com/106419647632534512037/posts

======
ytadesse
So, this explains why I've received tons of invites today.

~~~
ed209
... and why my g+ follower count went from ~200 to ~1200. wait 'til they see a
stream full of my lolcats.

on a serious note, it seems as though most of the HN circle haven't posted
much yet, my stream hasn't got that much more content to what it normally
does. Looking forward to what the HN community posts, awesomez no doubt.

------
pm90
what exactly is the purpose of this?

~~~
ryandvm
After having added this circle the last time it was posted I can tell you it's
for overrunning your stream with posts you won't care about.

